# PINK TWEED



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

anybody know where to get pink tweed material from?ive hit up a few sites,,they dont have it,,nor can get it......


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

Looking for some gray if anybody has some sites!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64SS_@Oct 11 2007, 06:03 PM~8980683
> *Looking for some gray if anybody has some sites!!!
> *


i got bout 12 yards of light grey :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

is that ur car in ur avatar. if so any bigger pix?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Oct 11 2007, 10:29 PM~8982007
> *i got bout 12 yards of light grey :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT A PINK CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 11 2007, 09:13 PM~8982410
> *is that ur car in ur avatar. if so any bigger pix?
> *


 I was thinking the same shit. 

I don't think I've ever seen pink tweed, but I'll double check my samples tomorrow.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 12 2007, 01:46 AM~8982966
> *I was thinking the same shit.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen pink tweed, but I'll double check my samples tomorrow.
> *



i seen pink tweed my upholsterer has it in his 55 bomb ima go down there 2day and take a pick of his interior its like 19.50 a yard or somethin cuz i was inquiring about it :biggrin:


----------



## carucha64 (Jul 4, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Oct 11 2007, 08:29 PM~8982007
> *i got bout 12 yards of light grey :biggrin:
> *


Not sure if mine is the light or not anybody got any sites?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Oct 11 2007, 07:10 PM~8980185
> *anybody know where to get pink tweed material from?ive hit up a few sites,,they dont have it,,nor can get it......
> *


not sure try, www.automotiveinteriors.com


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

theres a distributer in Sarasota Florida called ACTION UPHOLSTERY u have to be a dealer to order through them but ask your local upholstery shop if they have a sample book and they carry the neon color tweeds, the crush velours :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

id like to see some
i know my carpet was called fusca, so it may be considered that


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 12 2007, 05:13 PM~8988500
> *id like to see some
> i know my carpet was called fusca, so it may be considered that
> *


yea id like to see some to


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

i'll take some pics of the different tweeds just been busy workin on my cars


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

No pink tweed in this area. If anybody else knows post a link or company. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

you could buy some white tweed n dye it? might be a okay alternative


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 14 2007, 02:16 PM~8998212
> *you could buy some white tweed n dye it? might be a okay alternative
> *


lol..funny u say that,,,i was thinking the EXACT same thing!!!!!

ive done it with crush velvet,velour before,,,,,,made lighter or darker colors by dyeing or bleaching existing colors


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

is this pink enough?










I'll check the guy who did it. I'm sure they ordered from a dallas fabric company. Let me know if you want the info.


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

for anyone looking to get colored tweed PM me and I'll send you the info.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

finally made it down to the upholstery shop here tha pink tweed its 2 different pinks the interior is 2-toned upholstery shop in fla has instock!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

this is light grey tweed with some pink inside


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 17 2007, 03:48 PM~9023722
> *is this pink enough?
> 
> 
> ...


that pink is probably what he is looking for!


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

my buddy can get the light pink or that bright pink both r 22.00yrd


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres some pink hemp for ya :cheesy: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Handmade-Pink-Organic-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 30 2007, 03:27 AM~9112456
> *heres some pink hemp for ya :cheesy:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Handmade-Pink-Organic-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


damn...that link dont work,,,but thats the color im lookin for


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

THESE GUYS CAN GET MOST ANYTHING TELL THEM ANGEL SENT YOU WITH THE ELCO 1951 352 0601 ASK FOR MAX OR LALO


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

<center>










</center>


----------



## donkey_kong (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 30 2007, 03:27 AM~9112456
> *heres some pink hemp for ya :cheesy:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Handmade-Pink-Organic-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



is this like tweed?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

it looks like burlap...or whatever that is,,that the old potato sacks are..i dunno


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I pay 13.00 a yard for this tweed I used in my Rivi! I can get samples for you if you like....


----------

